# Temperatur im Grundwasserteich



## maga_graz (22. Dez. 2011)

Hallo!
Mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum ist gleich mal ne blöde Frage: 

Wieso friert mein Teich nicht zu? 
Temperaturen tags knapp über null, nachts deutlich darunter sollten doch wie bei den Teichen in der Umgebung zum Zufrieren reichen.
Nur zeigt das Thermometer 8° Oberflächentemperatur an. Jetzt ist es ja nicht grad so, 
dass ich dem Thermometer nicht ein paar Grad Fehlmessung zutraue, aber wärmer als 0
ists offensichtlich.

Mein Verdacht ist, dass es etwas mit den Grundwasserquellen im Teich zu tun hat.
Nach dem Abflussmengen zu urteilen, führen sie doch zu einem deutlichen Zufluss.

Ist denn Grundwasser jahreszeitlich besser stabil und wärmer als Oberflächenwasser? Hat
jemand Erfahrung mit solchen grundwassergespeisten Teichen? Und ist das nun
Vor- oder Nachteil?

PS: Bin erst seit einigen Monaten stolzer Besitzer meiner Pfütze, daher kann ich nicht sagen,
ob es jedes Jahr so abläuft. Und den Einfluß einer menschlichen Wärmequelle schließe ich eher aus ... das einzige, was drum herum liegt, ist Auwald.


Grüße aus Graz 
Martin


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Hallo Martin, 

herzlich wilkommen im Forum ! 
Schau Dir doch hier im Forum mal die Teichanlage von Cool Niro an, 
das ist auch ein reiner Grundwasserteich. 

Vielleicht stellst Du Deinen Teich mal mit Bildern usw vor. 
Neugierig is hier nämlich gar niemand... wir wollen nur alles ganz genau wissen  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

erst mal herzlich willkommen   also ich habe keinen grundwasserteich,aber ich hab ziemlich hohes schichtenwasser. und das scheint momentan wesentlich wärmer als mein teichwasser zu sein. heute morgen hatte der teich 8grad. . . über tage war die luft ca.5grad,keine sonne,kein wind. jetzt hat der teich 8,2grad. ein anstieg von 0,2grad, ohne mein zutun. ich kann es mir nur so erklären,dass das schichtenwasser und auch das erdreich noch sehr warm sind und diese wärme an den teich abgegeben haben.  mandy


----------



## Theo (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Moin Martin.

Auch von mir aus dem hohen Norden ein herzliches Willkommen hier an Bord.
Ich würde auch gerne mehr über deinen Teich erfahren. Du schreibst:


> Mein Verdacht ist, dass es etwas mit den Grundwasserquellen im Teich zu tun hat.
> Nach dem Abflussmengen zu urteilen, führen sie doch zu einem deutlichen Zufluss.


Es handelt sich also nicht um Oberflächenwasser?
Wenn es direkt aus tieferen Schichten in den Teich kommt ist es sehr wahrscheinlich auch entsprechend wärmer und würde deine hohe Temperatur im Teich erklären.
Ist dein Teich denn künstlich angelegt? Wenn Ja, woher wustest du von den Quellen?
Du siehst, Fragen über Fragen, und dabei wolltest du doch Antworten. 
So ist es halt in Foren. Viel Spaß hier.


----------



## maga_graz (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Hi!
Erst mal vielen Dank fürs herzliche Willkommenheißen.... da fühlt man sich gleich heimisch! 

Und wer Fragen stellt, muss wohl auch antworten ;-)

Ich habe das Grundstück erst im Oktober erworben, sodass ich über die Baugeschichte wenig weiß. Auf jeden Fall wurde der Teich als Fischteich genutzt und hat auch dementsprechend ausgesehen: keine Pflanzen, keine Fische (da abgefischt) ... wenn ich __ Moderlieschen nicht zähle, dafür von __ Springkraut zugewuchert. 

Gespeist wird der Teich von Unterwasserquellen, von denen beim Bau wohl nichts bekannt war ... sonst wär der Zulauf aus dem vorbeifließenden Bach wohl nicht gebaut worden. Dieser ist zur Zeit gesperrt, trotzdem gibts erhebliche Abflussmengen.

Obs Oberflächen- oder Grundwasser ist, ist wohl ne Definitionssache, zum Grundstück gehört ausser dem Teich noch der Bach und ein Altarm ... also viel an Wasser... alles auf gleichem Niveau. Was nicht nass ist, ist Auwald ;-) Und bis zur Mur sinds halt auch nur 500m.

Ach ja, Bilder *g*
Ein paar gibts im Album, mehr folgt, wenn der Teich mehr meinen Vorstellungen entspricht ...
zB im Frühling.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Wow ... da hast Du Dir ja ein idylisches Stückchen Erde geangelt. 
Glückwunsch ! 

Viele Grüße und schöne Weihnachten 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Hi Martin,

Grundwasser oder Quellwasser (direkt an der Quelle) hat das ganze Jahr über ne recht konstante Temperatur, um 8 Grad

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

... das könnte erklären, wieso da drin Forellen überlebt haben (sollen).

Mein Gedanke war ja: wie sollen denn die den Sommer überstanden haben 

Und was sagen Karpfen (und -artige) zu solchen Bedingungen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Hi,

würde sagen das kommt drauf an wies mit den Sommertemperaturen im Teich aussieht Auch mags net jeder Karpfenartige warm. __ Elritze, __ Schneider, Strömer, __ Gründling ect. mögens kühler


----------



## maga_graz (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

... wird interessant werden .. etwas Wasser zum Temperaturbuffern ist ja da ;-)

meine Karpfen und Schleien kommen doch hoffentlich mit ewas Wärme zurecht... und die Rotfedern und Orfen, die noch kommen sollen, auch...


----------



## maga_graz (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Ein Update:
-15° Nachttemperatur, -10° unter tags... und trotzdem ist noch 1/3 der Teichfläche offen.

Den Eisfreihalter hätt ich mir wohl sparen können...


----------



## Digicat (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Servus Martin

Herzlich Willkommen, wenn auch etwas verspätet ...

Mach mal jetzt ein Foto ... ohne Laub hat man den Durchblick, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes.


----------



## maga_graz (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Winterbild folgt.. sobald ich mich wieder durchgewärmt hab ;-)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Servus Martin,
erstmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
da hast Du Dir ein schönes Fleckchen Wasser zugelegt 
Das kann ein richtig idyllischer Teich werden, wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe
willst Du ihn hauptsächlich als Fischzucht nutzen.
Dass Dein Teich nicht komplett zufriert sehe ich nicht als Problem.
Hoffentlich bekommst Du das __ Springkraut in den Griff, das ist sehr widerspenstig
und gehört auf alle Fälle wenn irgenwie machbar bei uns verdrängt, denn es verdrängt und
gefährdet somit so viele heimische Pflanzen - viel Erfolg dabei.
LG Markus


----------



## maga_graz (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Temperatur im Grundwasserteich*

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße!
Fischzucht ist übertrieben... es schwimmen halt ein paar Karpfen drinnen. Ansonsten ist das ganze eher als Naturnaherholungsgebiet für mich gedacht. Mit hübsch zugewuchtertem Teich halt... der allerdings noch zum Wuchern zu bringen ist. 

Tja, das __ Springkraut: im Herbst war die Fläche nach 3 Tagen gerodet ... per Hand ;-) 
Wird zwar nix nutzen, da die dinger schon ausgesamt hatten. Doch die nächste Runde im Frühling kommt bestimmt...


----------

